# If you have a double-sided print, do you...?



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

If you have a double-sided print, do you...

a. Print one side (front, for example) of all the tees and then all the backs or
b. Print both sides of each tee before moving to the next tee?

If you do (b), like I do, so you keep the paper backing on the first print as you flip the tee and press the other side? Or do you peel the first side, flip and press the other side?

I keep the paper on the front, flip, press the back and then peel both sides. I just want to see what others do and which is the "best" method. 

If you peel the one side before you press the other side, do you use any Teflon or craft paper to cover the platen?

Thanks,

Joe


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## angippp (Apr 13, 2013)

print side one, leave paper, flip print side 2, same as you


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I thread the press or whatever it's called when you can put the platen on the inside of the shirt to only press one side. So I press all my fronts and then do the backs. I have a twin shuttle press and have done the front on the right side, then peeled and flipped and done the back on the other shuttle while I'm loading the front. That's the way it SHOULD be done, but I don't have enough sweatshop in me to keep track doing it like that. it makes it twice as fast, but really it's fast enough just using one side. And my other platen is a 12x12 for the smaller infant type shirts so it's odd going from one size platen to the smaller one.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If you are doing several shirts I would recommend completing the print on one side and then printing the other side. Depending on the shirt, will determine if you need to slip a piece of Teflon or parchment paper inside the shirt.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@drdoct: I'm jealous... I wish I could thread my tees onto the platen. Then, I wouldn't have to ask my question. 

(sigh) Definitely, my next press will be threadable and be able to change platens. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

It's a nice press. Even for it's age. Every now and then you see them pop up on craigslist. Geoknight embosser or 394ts. They're all the same type. Especially the older ones that use regular industrial controls. They're worth every penny and then some.


----------

